# Forum Argomenti di discussione F24 e invii telematici  Ravvedimento pagamento tardivo

## La matta

Una ditta ha versato dei tributi in ritardo, senza ravvedere. Ora si vorrebbe ravvedere questo ritardo, pagando sanzioni e interessi, calcolate sul tributo dalla data di scadenza originaria fino alla data del ravvedimento vero e proprio.
Il mio programma contabile mi consente, tramite tasto funzione, di pagare solo sanzioni e interessi.
Altra primaria casa software dice che le sole categorie di ravvedimento ammesse sono per:
Omesso versamento
Credito inesistente
Credito non spettante
e che, come da normativa, non sono previste altre casistiche e quindi non prevedono la possibilità di svincolare il tributo da interessi e sanzioni.
Ma allora non è possibile sanare un pagamento tardivo o a qualcuno sfugge qualcosa?

----------


## Donatocdl

> Una ditta ha versato dei tributi in ritardo, senza ravvedere. Ora si vorrebbe ravvedere questo ritardo, pagando sanzioni e interessi, calcolate sul tributo dalla data di scadenza originaria fino alla data del ravvedimento vero e proprio.
> Il mio programma contabile mi consente, tramite tasto funzione, di pagare solo sanzioni e interessi.
> Altra primaria casa software dice che le sole categorie di ravvedimento ammesse sono per:
> Omesso versamento
> Credito inesistente
> Credito non spettante
> e che, come da normativa, non sono previste altre casistiche e quindi non prevedono la possibilità di svincolare il tributo da interessi e sanzioni.
> Ma allora non è possibile sanare un pagamento tardivo o a qualcuno sfugge qualcosa?

  Strano....da me c'è addirittura altra violazione :Cool: 
Comunque l'opzione tardivo versamento dev'esserci in quanto il tardivo versamento si può tranquillamente sanare attraverso l'istituto del ravvedimento operoso entro determinati limiti temporali.

----------


## La matta

Infatti anche a me sembrava. Tra l'altro in passato ho già fatto ravvedimenti di questo tipo e tutto è filato liscio. Mah!

----------


## iltributarista

> Una ditta ha versato dei tributi in ritardo, senza ravvedere. Ora si vorrebbe ravvedere questo ritardo, pagando sanzioni e interessi, calcolate sul tributo dalla data di scadenza originaria fino alla data del ravvedimento vero e proprio.
> Il mio programma contabile mi consente, tramite tasto funzione, di pagare solo sanzioni e interessi.
> Altra primaria casa software dice che le sole categorie di ravvedimento ammesse sono per:
> Omesso versamento
> Credito inesistente
> Credito non spettante
> e che, come da normativa, non sono previste altre casistiche e quindi non prevedono la possibilità di svincolare il tributo da interessi e sanzioni.
> Ma allora non è possibile sanare un pagamento tardivo o a qualcuno sfugge qualcosa?

  Supponiamo che tu abbia versato una ritenuta d'acconto il giorno 17 senza averne calcolato sanzioni ed interessi per ravvedimento.
Calcola il ravvedimento: compila il modello f24 mettendo al posto del valore originario del tributo un valore che non modifica quell'importo (1 cent, per esempio) piu le sanzioni e gli interessi calcolati.
A questo punto presenta il modello f24 per il pagamento ...
Ovviamente è molto probabile che l'AdE "ti chiamerà" :Big Grin:  ... ma tu spiegherai che non devi nulla :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## fabrizio

A me è capitato già due volte che l'Agenzia non mi ha riconosciuto valido il ravvedimento di sole sanzioni e interessi a seguito di tardivo versamento del solo tributo e mi ha applicato la sanzione del 10% (da controllo 36 bis).
La posizione dell'Ufficio è quella che il ravvedimento operoso si perfeziona solo con contestuale versamento di tributo, sanzioni e interessi, ove manchi uno di questi elementi non viene considerato valido e si applicano le sanzioni ordinarie previa richiesta di compensazione di quanto eventualmente già versato...

----------


## iltributarista

> A me è capitato già due volte che l'Agenzia non mi ha riconosciuto valido il ravvedimento di sole sanzioni e interessi a seguito di tardivo versamento del solo tributo e mi ha applicato la sanzione del 10% (da controllo 36 bis).
> La posizione dell'Ufficio è quella che il ravvedimento operoso si perfeziona solo con contestuale versamento di tributo, sanzioni e interessi, ove manchi uno di questi elementi non viene considerato valido e si applicano le sanzioni ordinarie previa richiesta di compensazione di quanto eventualmente già versato...

  ma infatti non vanno versate le sole sanzioni ed interessi: basta indicare un importo minimo del tributo cui le sanzioni si riferiscono! in un contraddittorio non sono riusciti a dirmi di no :Big Grin:  e mi hanno riconosciuto il ravvedimento!

----------


## fabrizio

Beh, ti è andata bene  :Big Grin:

----------


## iltributarista

> Beh, ti è andata bene

  effettivamente non possono riconoscerti ravvedimenti che non sono riferibili ad alcunchè ...!
mi è andata bene :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink:

----------


## La matta

> A me è capitato già due volte che l'Agenzia non mi ha riconosciuto valido il ravvedimento di sole sanzioni e interessi a seguito di tardivo versamento del solo tributo e mi ha applicato la sanzione del 10% (da controllo 36 bis).
> La posizione dell'Ufficio è quella che *il ravvedimento operoso si perfeziona solo con contestuale versamento di tributo, sanzioni e interessi,* ove manchi uno di questi elementi non viene considerato valido e si applicano le sanzioni ordinarie previa richiesta di compensazione di quanto eventualmente già versato...

  Però sin dal 1998 (circ. 180/E) l'AdE ha riconosciuto che contestuale deve intendersi nel senso che tutti i versamenti (tributo, sanzioni e interessi), anche se eseguiti in giorni diversi, devono essere effettuati entro i
termini. Quindi possono essere eseguiti anche in tempi diversi! Sempre purchè sanzioni e interessi siano adeguati al momento in cui l'ultimo versamento viene effettuato.
Se ora l'AdE si comporta in maniera diversa si contraddice... a noi non hanno mai applicato sanzioni per ravvedimenti fatti così. 
Citando dalla circolare:  _Proprio  per  il  suo  carattere  tendenzialmente  onnicomprensivo  la
 previsione della lettera b) assorbe quella della precedente  lettera  a),  nel
 senso che il soggetto che ha omesso  di  versare  un'imposta  alla  prescritta
 scadenza puo' rimediare all'inadempimento  (effettuando  i  dovuti  pagamenti)
 entro trenta giorni dalla commessa violazione,  beneficiando  della  riduzione
 della sanzione ad un ottavo, ossia  al  3,75  per  cento,  oppure,  a  propria
 scelta, entro i piu' ampi margini previsti dalla lettera b), usufruendo in tal
 caso della riduzione della sanzione ad un sesto, cioe' al 5 per cento.
         In ogni caso - e' bene  ripeterlo  -  il  ravvedimento  si  perfeziona
 allorquando siano state eseguite tutte le incombenze  richieste  dalla  legge.
 Pertanto se, esemplificando, l'imposta viene versata entro trenta giorni dalla
 scadenza ma i relativi interessi o la sanzione  vengono  corrisposti  entro  i
 termini previsti dalla lettera b), la riduzione  spettante  sara'  pari  a  un
 sesto e non ad un ottavo. Tutto cio', sempreche' nelle more non vi siano stati
 interventi preclusivi da parte degli organi competenti._ 
.......  _"Prima di proseguire con l'esame di altre fattispecie, sembra opportuno
 ribadire che  il  termine  "contestualmente"  che  si  rinviene  nel  comma  2
 dell'art. 3 (e che gia' prima era contenuto nell'art. 48 del  D.P.R.  n.  633)
 non deve essere inteso nel senso che tutte le incombenze previste ai fini  del
 ravvedimento (rimozione formale  della  violazione  e  pagamento  delle  somme
 dovute) debbano avvenire nel "medesimo giorno"  ma,  com'e'  logico  che  sia,
 entro lo stesso "limite temporale" (trenta giorni,  un  anno,  ecc.)  previsto
 dalla norma."_

----------

